

NSA leaker waits in Moscow.... and waits - mathattack
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/26/politics/nsa-leak/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
dangero
Interesting thing about this video to me is that Obama called Snowden a
"hacker" which is a total mischaracterization even if you accept the media's
definition.

